# Anyone else having extremely slow downloads of the updates from Adobe?



## pedz (Jun 17, 2020)

Title pretty much says it all.  I started downloading the Camera Raw update around 4 p.m.  Its now almost 8 p.m. and the download is 24% complete.

I'm wondering if anyone else is having this issue?

Since it was going so slow, I figured it was better to get the Camera Raw update first and then the LrC update.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 17, 2020)

Nope. Just downloaded all the updates this morning. It was very fast.


----------



## happycranker (Jun 17, 2020)

Me too very fast downloading, although I skipped LR and just did Photoshop and CR. Will wait for the dust to settle before updating LR!


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Jun 17, 2020)

> I figured it was better to get the Camera Raw update first and then the LrC update


Camera Raw is included in LrC. You don't need to download/install it, unless you're using Photoshop wich needs CR to convert the RAW to an image.


----------



## pedz (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you all for replying.  Since this is "The Lounge" I thought I'd share what I discovered.

I use to do level 3 networking support for Big Blue so I deemed myself a network guru.  For my home internet, I have a very complex set up.  Its wonderful but its more complicated than necessary.

Last night, I could watch videos, do network speed tests, surf the net, etc just fine.  But I bumped into three or four "oh wow... that's weird" type of things.  One was the Adobe download.  Another was a GUI interface for the networking equipment that said my download bandwidth was completely consumed yet my network speed test was about normal.  I discovered a particular application (Docker) and when I pulled an image down it would run smoothly up until the last few bytes and then just hang.

I started rebooting things.  Rebooted my Mac -- no change.  Rebooted the various pieces of my home networking and had no change.  My connection to the outside world is a 4G LTE modem that connects to the cellular network.  I finally rebooted it and that solved my problem.  I've had it now for six months and I use to reboot it first because I always suspected it was the problem but never was.  This time, I rebooted it last and it was the problem.

I kicked off "Download All" last night before going to bed and it pumped down all 9 applications in a few hours.


----------



## pedz (Jun 17, 2020)

Philippe Coudé du Foresto said:


> Camera Raw is included in LrC. You don't need to download/install it, unless you're using Photoshop wich needs CR to convert the RAW to an image.


Thank you.  That's nice to know.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 17, 2020)

I do networking support for several clients and among them are some LTE modem devices (for emergency responders mostly).  I cannot think of any gear that is more prone to mysterious, come and go issues, with less help from the vendors (tried both Verizon and AT&T/First Net).  Glad you found it.   Glad my home has a wire.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 17, 2020)

Whenever Adobe drops a series of app updates, they tend to spread out the traffic.  Even then there are often times when their servers are at max capacity and this can account for some of the delay.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 17, 2020)

My experience in Oz 'Down Under'-
LrC + Lr + Ps + Bridge + ACR:   All 5 downloads & installs completed in  total of 14 minutes.


----------

